# Toshiba 39L22U Set up Question



## mewkiss (Nov 15, 2011)

I just bought this and expect delivery Tuesday or Wednesday. One of the comments I saw on the Best Buy site is that the base is very difficult to attach. 

Can anyone advise me on how to attach this or where to see instructions? I went to the Toshiba site for instructions and there weren't any that I saw.

I'm doing this myself and I don't have the patience for stuff like this.

Help Please!

Mew


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

All of the necessary instructions should be included in the package. 

I will also note that when most reviewers complain of items like this, it's because they are trying to do all of the assembly alone. Which is understandable, except when you are trying to lift hold a large panel monitor/TV and align it properly on the base.


----------



## mewkiss (Nov 15, 2011)

Dogg said:


> I will also note that when most reviewers complain of items like this, it's because they are trying to do all of the assembly alone. .


Dogg, I am alone and will be setting it up alone. And the issue wasn't the weight of it, it was the screw placement. 

I wish these companies would get a clue that not everyone has help with these things and make them more user friendly.


----------

